# Termostato electrico (pilotado) automoviles



## wagego (Ago 11, 2017)

Buenos días gente. 
Voy con mi primer consulta, a la cual quiero ser breve en la descripción.

Tengo un automovil, el cual utiliza en su sistema de refrigeración un termostato pilotado por la computadora.
Osea, el sensor de temperatura va sensando y le avisa a la ecu cuando el termostato tiene que abrir.
Por lo que entiendo, el termostato tiene una resistencia interna, la cual calienta y hace que el resorte del mismo dilate y abra para que pase el agua.

El problema que tengo, es que tuve que cambiar el termostato y ya no se consigue el mismo, se vende uno común sin nada. Pero si el termostato no esta conectado al ramal original, el electroventilador no enciende (asumo que la ecu detecta que el termostato no esta conectado y no cierra el circuito y por ende no hace andar el electro).

¿alguno tiene idea como funcionan los termostatos pilotados?. Si es una resistencia común que se pone incandescente para entregarle calor y abra el termostato?.
¿podría reemplazarlo con una resistencia común que consuma lo que consumia el termostato y asi poder hacer que el electro funcione?.

Ahora lamentablemente para que funcione, tengo enchufado y colgando el termostato original para que cierre el circuito...

Con el tester si mido, en 200 ohms, me da una medición de 12,4.

Les dejo una imagen de ocmo es el termostato pilotado para que tengan en cuenta a lo que hablo.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 12, 2017)

la verdad que ni idea pero trataría de averiguar si es un switch o una termocupla


PD: el bimetalico se acciona por el agua caliente no por una resistencia


----------



## wagego (Ago 12, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> la verdad que ni idea pero trataría de averiguar si es un switch o una termocupla
> 
> 
> PD: el bimetalico se acciona por el agua caliente no por una resistencia



El bimetalico sería el resorte?.
Porque lo eh visto totalmente abierto (estando afuera del circuito del agua), osea... tocabas el nucleo del termostato y estaba a alta temperatura y el resorte totalmente abierto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2017)

Pone *la parte del resorte*  en dos dedos de agua hirviendo a ver si abre


----------



## wagego (Ago 12, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pone *la parte del resorte*  en dos dedos de agua hirviendo a ver si abre



Sisi, abre también. Fue lo primero que verifique.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2017)

Bueno , medí si varía la lectura en Ohms del conector amarillo , de abierto a cerrado


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 12, 2017)

> Tengo un automovil, el cual utiliza en su sistema de refrigeración un termostato pilotado por la computadora



que marca, modelo y año es????


----------



## dladystarlight (Ago 13, 2017)

Me da a mí que eso no es pilotado, más bien parece un termostato bimetalico con un termopar para dar información a la ECU.
Puedes intentar acoplar un termopar independiente que de la información a la ECU... Sujeto al bloque motor... Pero necesitarías saber bajo que parámetros funcionaba el termopar original


----------



## sergiot (Ago 14, 2017)

Ese termostato es de doble acción, cuando esta frio el motor cierra un circuito y abre otro, y cuando llega a la temperatura de trabajo invierte el estado de abierto y cerrado, el resorte no es el encargado de abrir, tiene un cilindro que al calentar mueve un piston y abre.

La mayoria de los sensores de temperatura son NTC y puede que esté acoplado al termostado, lo raro es la logica de la ecu, en la mayoria de las ecu's cuando dicho sensor se desconecta o se corta un cable, la ecu no detecta el sensor y se pone en emergencia y enciende los electros al maximo, "por las dudas".

Si no se consigue el mismo termostato son el sensor, pero conseguis el mismo sin sensor, tendrías que ver si en la tapa de cilindros hay un tapón con la posibilidad de poner un sensor independiente al termostato.


----------

